# Battalion30five xmas meet pictures



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

well what can i say. massive battalion30five meet yesterday with over 145 cars turning up. here is just a few pics as my shoulder injury couldn't carry my camera any more :chuckle:

o and i won best r35 of the show :bowdown1::bowdown1: 
just like to say a massive thanks for arranging it, you know who you are


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

and a little video


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Cool meet glad i made it, need a sunny summer BBQ to beat that one


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Geof I was waiting for this, I knew you wouldn't let us down. Looks epic.

Your pics look sooo much better then what I've seen on FB. What camera are you using?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

This is how to engage with members. Kudos to Max and the team.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TABZ said:


> Geof I was waiting for this, I knew you wouldn't let us down. Looks epic.
> 
> Your pics look sooo much better then what I've seen on FB. What camera are you using?


I've a cannon 7d but the light in there was a pain to get a good picture so i left it to monkeynuts. was you there ?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I seriously need to look into getting decent camera.

No I couldn't make it. Not driven the car for a few months now and don't plan in using it over the winter.
Plan is to build the box amongst other things.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TABZ said:


> I seriously need to look into getting decent camera.
> 
> No I couldn't make it. Not driven the car for a few months now and don't plan in using it over the winter.
> Plan is to build the box amongst other things.


you can get good pics from a ok camera with a good lense. or a good mobile phone :chuckle:


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Haha, I thought my iphone was good. 
Prefer something more compact and easy to lug around but must have seriously decent picture quality.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Being in a hanger, the lighting wasn't ideal for pictures.
I took about 6 or so and they didn't come up to my standards so I kind of gave up and thought I'd just pinch some from Facebook afterwards...


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Not a single pic of mine? Seriously? It was by far the best looking car there and you missed it.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

matthewk said:


> Not a single pic of mine? Seriously? It was by far the best looking car there and you missed it.


Here you go, your car and a random lurker...


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

evogeof said:


> I've a cannon 7d but the light in there was a pain to get a good picture so i left it to monkeynuts. was you there ?


Cheers Geof and thanks for the kind words and I struggled man it was dark :chuckle:

If people dont mind I will post mine on here tomorrow


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

matthewk said:


> Not a single pic of mine? Seriously? It was by far the best looking car there and you missed it.


Sorry couldn't carry the camera for long my shoulder is goosed


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Excellent pics Geof, and your car was bloody super clean!!!

It was a great day - I certainly enjoyed myself.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Awesome pics, what a great turn out


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> Awesome pics, what a great turn out


144 GT-Rs. European record I believe. Officially the biggest GT-R show in Europe.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

G2GUV said:


> Excellent pics Geof, and your car was bloody super clean!!!
> 
> It was a great day - I certainly enjoyed myself.


Could of been cleaner if I had a bit more space and a better spot up the front :chuckle:


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Here you go, your car and a random lurker...


Thanks budding, that's the cleanest it's ever been, I paid a local hand car wash guy to do it 10 minutes before.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

monkeynuts1 said:


> Cheers Geof and thanks for the kind words and I struggled man it was dark :chuckle:
> 
> If people dont mind I will post mine on here tomorrow


Yes get them posted Steve some of mine are blurred :chuckle:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Didn't realise that you were there Geof or else I would have said "hi". Nice pics but why you post most pics up twice? 

Thought the best R35 award went to the person who travelled the longest distance to get there? Or was that just a polite consideration in light of your eccentricities? :chuckle: Didn't realise that it was your car but it did look good :thumbsup:

It was a good event. Always nice to meet up with old mates (and younger mates) and make some new ones :thumbsup:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Evo9lution said:


> Didn't realise that you were there Geof or else I would have said "hi". Nice pics but why you post most pics up twice?
> 
> Thought the best R35 award went to the person who travelled the longest distance to get there? Or was that just a polite consideration in light of your eccentricities? :chuckle: Didn't realise that it was your car but it did look good :thumbsup:
> 
> It was a good event. Always nice to meet up with old mates (and younger mates) and make some new ones :thumbsup:


Was you there too. Ffs I missed loads of people I've never seen.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Evo9lution said:


> Didn't realise that you were there Geof or else I would have said "hi". Nice pics but why you post most pics up twice?
> 
> Thought the best R35 award went to the person who travelled the longest distance to get there? Or was that just a polite consideration in light of your eccentricities? :chuckle: Didn't realise that it was your car but it did look good :thumbsup:
> 
> It was a good event. Always nice to meet up with old mates (and younger mates) and make some new ones :thumbsup:


The 'Longest Distance' Award was for literally that - The longest distance traveled to get to the event. 

Geof won Best in Class - R35 Award.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Geof, love the pics - but you didn't get one of mine (you tosser  ) despite it being right at the front, as a handy lean to for all the people taking pics of the wide body GT-R LOL


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> Geof, love the pics - but you didn't get one of mine (you tosser  ) despite it being right at the front, as a handy lean to for all the people taking pics of the wide body GT-R LOL


My camera don't take pics of dirty cars :chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I didn't expect you to have high (or any) standards considering where you live.

Fair enough. Maybe next time I will have to crack out the quick detailer to just 'finish her off' :chuckle:

In all seriousness - great pics as always :thumbsup:


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Being in a hanger, the lighting wasn't ideal for pictures.
> I took about 6 or so and they didn't come up to my standards so I kind of gave up and thought I'd just pinch some from Facebook afterwards...


I did exactly the same took 3 pictures and they looked absolutely pants.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

G2GUV said:


> 144 GT-Rs. European record I believe. Officially the biggest GT-R show in Europe.


Plus the 20 or so outside as the venue was a bit small.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

G2GUV said:


> The 'Longest Distance' Award was for literally that - The longest distance traveled to get to the event.
> 
> Geof won Best in Class - R35 Award.


Longest distance traveled in a Nissan, others traveled further by plane or none Nissan.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

matthewk said:


> Thanks budding, that's the cleanest it's ever been, I paid a local hand car wash guy to do it 10 minutes before.


It didn't look like that after daz's detour

Excellent turn out,well done battalion30five


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

matthewk said:


> Thanks budding, that's the cleanest it's ever been, I paid a local hand car wash guy to do it 10 minutes before.


I took three pics of your car, three of mine and then gave up.


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

goRt said:


> Longest distance traveled in a Nissan, others traveled further by plane or none Nissan.


Yeah, traveled 545 miles in my daily 

But i'm spotted smuggling Stroopwafels


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Wooo it's my car  Brilliant meet, thanks to Litchfield team also for plugging me in 

Also won a Tour of the Nissan Production plant in January, pretty cool


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Some fantastic cars, great meet. Only got there at 12.20 so last in the hangar, which resulted in me moving the car every 5 minutes to let people out lol.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

purleskyline said:


> It didn't look like that after daz's detour


It wasn't a detour, I was following Mr. Google ... :runaway:


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, traveled 545 miles in my daily
> 
> But i'm spotted smuggling Stroopwafels


Are you responsible for the Stroopwaffles? I got them in the goodie bag, those things are awesome thank-you very much.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Stroopwaffles, is that what they are!!!

My son and other half ate them all before I even got to the hotel. Must've been nice.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

You missed out, we got them out of the bag and thought they looked a bit meh, then we tried them and they disappeared pretty quick.


----------

